# Forwarding US calls to Thailand



## EdwardHayward (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm an entrepreneur in the US and will be moving to Thailand in March. My wife and I plan to live in Phuket. I have several businesses here in the US and need to be able to keep my US phone numbers and to receive calls in Thailand.

Verizon is happy to let me use my phones in Thailand if I want to pay them tens of thousands each month, which I don't. I could forward my calls to a voip and then pick them up off of my computer or smart phone. Has anyone else found a better way to do this?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

If you have an android based phone, Skype is your best option. Get a number from Skype and forward your Verizon number to it.


----------



## EdwardHayward (Sep 24, 2012)

*MagicJack and NetTalk*

I could use skype, but I'm thinking about using MagicJack or NetTalk. If I do that I can send and receive calls to the US from my computer and NetTalk has an app so I can do the same thing from a smart phone. And, I can keep the same phone number I'm using now. Has anyone else tried this, and did you have an problems?

Thanks


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

*Magic Jack*



EdwardHayward said:


> I could use skype, but I'm thinking about using MagicJack or NetTalk. If I do that I can send and receive calls to the US from my computer and NetTalk has an app so I can do the same thing from a smart phone. And, I can keep the same phone number I'm using now. Has anyone else tried this, and did you have an problems?
> 
> Thanks


I have used Magic Jack for 3 years. Am not 100% satisfied with it. Maybe it's my internet connection here in Chiangmai, but people have almost without exception complained about noise on their end. It has a tendency to try and dominate my computer and other programs are slowed by it's "stand by" mode. I am using a PC. I have used it on an Apple and it seemed to work better. For $20 a year it seemed like a small investment to bring it to Thailand and give it a try. I use Skype whenever I can and have not had any "noise complaints", plus I like the Video and Screen sharing abilities for my business in the States. I may eventually go to Skype for all my calling. I too have a number in the States, although people very rarely use it. For the price of Magic Jack, it may be worth bringing over and trying. Have a back up plan(or two). Another thought, if you use Magic Jack or something similar, I would use a head phone and mic. Especially if there is a lot of noise from around the neighborhood.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi

This might work for you: 

VoIP Phone | Unlimited Cheap Phone Calls | Vonage UK VoIP Service

I have not yet tried it but I will when I move to Thailand permanently but likely after your move. 

You can keep your own USA or UK number even when you are elsewhere. The fees don't look too bad either.

Cheers.


----------

